

The One Day iPhone App Experiment - llopis
http://gamesfromwithin.com/?p=227

======
pxlpshr
Informative post, I can confirm a lot of the same experiences and frustrations
except we had a much different experience with timing. It definitely DID NOT
take 2 weeks from start to finish for us.

They must have improved the developer approval process and bank contract
processing significantly. It took nearly 7 weeks for our bank contracts to get
approved, and we used a major int`l bank - Wells Fargo. By the time it was all
said and done, our first app took over a month to get on the store.

------
cmos
Mine was approved in 2 business days.. It caught us all off guard! It was a
free app to control a specific piece of really expensive hardware ($5k-10k
whole house audio systems) so that might have made it easier.

What was odd is that the app doesn't do anything without the hardware, and
there was nowhere to provide additional testing information, so as far as I
can tell they didn't really use it. Perhaps they just scan the binary (or
source?) for bad things.

~~~
pxlpshr
That's just a load of crock... we had an app rejected 3 times for very, very,
very tiny UI inconsistencies. I look at the AppStore and it amazes me what
gets through.

------
bemmu
"a sales update for those of you curious about it: In the first three days,
Tea Time! sold 83 units."

~~~
llopis
And a week and a half after release, it's up to 150 units. I guess that's more
or less what I would expect of a niche app that was thrown in the App Store
without any marketing.

